
Show HN: K-ramel (JS state manager, be productive) - fabienjuif
https://github.com/alakarteio/k-ramel
======
fabienjuif
Because k-ramel:

\- is fast

\- is immutable

\- is modular

\- encourages to decouple UI and state management

\- encourages to not have side effect into your business logic

\- has a light bundle size footprint (with http driver)

\- works with redux-dev-tools

~~~
fabienjuif
I use it with some of my clients and it turns pretty well:

\- very little footprint

\- easy to dev with it, my clients are very productive once I leave them with
the base code

I will be honnored if you give it a try!

